# Battlefield 3 won't launch from battlelog



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Dec 14, 2011)

So I installed BF3 and all it's origin and battlelog junk, I try to boot from battlelog, and it doesn't work so I try with firefox and it still doesn't work... I googled for a good hour and I tried having no oc on my proc and video card, and with the ATI drivers for BF3, still doesn't work. I tried uninstalling battlelog and reinstalling and it still won't work! This is driving my crazy atm, can anyone help?


EDIT: and yes when I press "join server" I can see bf3.exe in task manager come up for a few seconds then go away.


----------



## DragonBorn (Dec 14, 2011)

Is the E.A games server,s haveing any down time,


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Dec 14, 2011)

Nope, I don't have anything on my battle log saying there is maintenance going on or anything.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 14, 2011)

Have you installed the updates? have you installed Battlelog browser add on? have you the latest version of origin? Is the ports blocked or is BF3 blocked by your firewall?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Dec 14, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Have you installed the updates? have you installed Battlelog browser add on? have you the latest version of origin? Is the ports blocked or is BF3 blocked by your firewall?



Yes, yes, yes and I'll check but I don't think it is.

EDIT: Yes it is.


----------



## erocker (Dec 14, 2011)

windows update

DirectX update

Make sure your Microsoft Visual C++'s are all updated.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 14, 2011)

erocker said:


> windows update
> 
> DirectX update
> 
> Make sure your Microsoft Visual C++'s are all updated.



This as well, also you may have to uninstall origin and redownload BF3, it may have been incomplete download


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Dec 14, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> This as well, also you may have to uninstall origin and redownload BF3, it may have been incomplete download


I used the disc...


erocker said:


> windows update
> 
> DirectX update
> 
> Make sure your Microsoft Visual C++'s are all updated.



On it!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 14, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> I used the disc...
> 
> 
> On it!



So once the disc was done, you downloaded the newest updates?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Dec 14, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> So once the disc was done, you downloaded the newest updates?



Yup 3.9 gigs


----------



## kyussgr (Dec 14, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Yup 3.9 gigs



Hi, 

Try uninstalling "Battlelog Web Plugins' from "uninstall  or change a program".
Also set f0k!ng Origin and Battlefield 3 to run with admin rights
Get into battlelog again, it will prompt to to install the plug-ins again.
Restart your PC

Hope it works

If the game gets stuck in an infinite loading screen (in multiplayer), start / use the game in windowed mode. It doesn't matter if the window takes up all your screen as long as it is in windowed mode you wont have any problems. 

I've spent hours with the useless EA support the game is very very buggy. I am extremely angry with this POS game....


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Dec 15, 2011)

kyussgr said:


> Hi,
> 
> Try uninstalling "Battlelog Web Plugins' from "uninstall  or change a program".
> Also set f0k!ng Origin and Battlefield 3 to run with admin rights
> ...



I've tried uninstalling battlelog and reinstalling it a good 12 times now, I am currently reinstalling BF3 It for some reason needs to download the 3.9 gig patch twice :c


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Dec 15, 2011)

I've reinstalled and updated, it still doesn't work does anyone have some suggestions?


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 15, 2011)

Does SP work ?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Dec 15, 2011)

Live OR Die said:


> Does SP work ?



It does now! I fixed it!! 

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2832654624694860787/ I did that, and I ran BF3 in compatibility mode for windows 7 32bit, I haven't tried to see if it crashes after a while because Im just so happy it's finally over and I can sleep!


----------

